
What I want to see from Apple on September 12: Absolutely nothing - superchink
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/what-i-want-to-see-from-apple-on-september-12-absolutely-nothing/
======
fjorder
Synopsis: A fanboy, disappointed by the lack of exciting rumors about the
iPhone5, laments his inability to get a life outside of the Apple cosmos and
suggests that Apple should release nothing in place of the iPhone5 so that he
can have some "time off".

Seriously dude, you don't have to buy every bloody Apple product or follow
every release show. Give _yourself_ a year off. Keep the 4S. Use the money you
save to buy yourself some climbing gear or a snowboard. Go have fun.

~~~
batista
I read it more as "a hack, coming with nothing interesting to write about,
stretches it as far as it goes with lame bs..."

